# MSI Board - Strom über USB nach herunterfahren (Beispiel X570 Ace)



## weisserteufel (14. August 2019)

*MSI Board - Strom über USB nach herunterfahren (Beispiel X570 Ace)*

Hi,

ich suche mich im BIOS dusslich und dämlich nach der Option, dass ich meine angeschlosssenen Geräte (Funkmaus und Funkheadset) über USB laden kann, wenn ich den PC herunterfahre.
Bisher ging das bei jedem Mainboard, bei meinem MSI X570 Ace finde ich die Option nicht.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## weisserteufel (14. August 2019)

*AW: MSI Board - Strom über USB nach herunterfahren (Beispiel X570 Ace)*

Ok, Problem ist gelöst.

Im BIOS muss man unter Settings\Erweitert\Einrichtung der Reaktivierungsereignisse - Reaktivierungskonfiguration einrichten - Fortsetzung von S3/S4/S5 durch USB-Gerät - "einschalten"


----------



## Pitfall (17. August 2019)

*AW: MSI Board - Strom über USB nach herunterfahren (Beispiel X570 Ace)*



weisserteufel schrieb:


> Ok, Problem ist gelöst.
> 
> Im BIOS muss man unter Settings\Erweitert\Einrichtung der Reaktivierungsereignisse - Reaktivierungskonfiguration einrichten - Fortsetzung von S3/S4/S5 durch USB-Gerät - "einschalten"



Vielen Dank, dass du die Lösung mit uns teilst. 
Hätte bestimmt auch ewig gesucht.


----------

